# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  υψομετρικος χαρτης

## harris

καλημέρα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολους ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω υψομετρικούς χαρτες  ? ,
 :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Λίγο προσοχή με το ΠΟΥ βάζουμε θέματα, εκτός από το ότι το έβαλες στα κυκλώματα το έβαλες και σε πομπούς.
Δεν πατάμε ΤΥΧΑΙΑ μια επιλογή και πετάμε το θέμα όπου να ναι.

Λίγες πληροφορίες δεν παίζουν?

----------


## SRF

Γ.Υ.Σ. επί πληρωμή, ΑΚΡΙΒΟΙ αλλά ΑΚΡΙΒΕΣΤΑΤΟΙ!!!

----------


## picdev

θα ρωτήσω έναν φίλο που είναι στη γεωγραφική υπηρεσία στρατού

----------


## lepouras

αν θέλεις για κάποια περιοχή όχι για τοπογραφικό αλλά για καμιά πεζοπορία τότε κοίτα στην Ανάβαση έχουν πολύ καλή ανάλυση με πολλές πληροφορίες(μονοπάτια πηγές κλπ) αλλιώς αν είναι για δουλειά τότε μόνο Γ.Υ.Σ.(μην σου ακούγετε το στρατού και προβληματίζεσαι) διαλέγεις την περιοχή και την κλίμακα και είσαι έτυμος.

----------


## harris

[QUOTE=picdev;633046]θα ρωτήσω έναν φίλο που είναι στη γεωγραφική υπηρεσία στρατού[/QUO

οκ σε ευχαριστω πολύ ( περιοχη μεσσηνια πυλο μεθωνη καλαματα μελιγαλα )γυρο από αυτά ψαχνω

----------


## JOHNY+

υπαρχει ένα site με opensource gis data  , θα δω και θα σου πω

----------


## JOHNY+

για δες εδώ , δεν ξερω αν βοηθάω .

----------


## leosedf

Η απλά κατέβασε το nasa.dem 500MB αρχείο που περιέχει terrain data και τελείωσες.
Δεν έχω καταλάβει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από αυτά που ζητάς.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Αν σου κάνει της ΓΥΣ πες μου...

----------


## harris

> Αν σου κάνει της ΓΥΣ πες μου...



καλη χρονιά γιωργο ναι μου κανει ψαχνω για τις περιοχες  Πελοποννήσου αν βρεις κατι μου λες

----------


## picdev

ρώτησα το φίλο μου και δεν ήξερε αν δίνουν σε πολίτες υψομετρικούς χάρτες, θα ρωτήσει, 
αλλά όπως λέτε δίνουν

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Και της google έχουν αν κάνεις επιλογή 'χάρτης'

----------


## GiwrgosTH

@harris έχεις πμ

άκυρο δεν μπορείς να λάβεις πμ
Στείλε μου εσύ ένα με το email σου.

----------


## harris

καλησπέρα κ καλη χρονια ναι αν εχεις κατι της ΓΥΣ πες μου

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Κώστα καλησπέρα.
Στείλε μου το email σου με πμ να σου στείλω ότι θες.

----------

